# Transitioning to acoustic is more difficult than expected



## jbab (Jul 7, 2014)

Thought I'd share my concerns as the new owner of a steel-string. Sorry about the long text.

My very first guitar was a classical, and I acquired a few electrics and a bass over the years. I use light top/heavy bottom gauges (09-50 for standard E), as they feel the most balanced to me, and my action is usually medium height. I recently got my new Larrivee acoustic, which I had ordered in February. It came with a set of 12-53, and the action is very high. I understand this helps providing a better sound as well as avoiding fret buzz, but I was not expecting it to be so difficult to play (it sounds amazing, though). I am still debating whether I should keep playing it the way it is and get used to it, or get a lighter set of strings and/or lower the action. I can play basic stuff no problem, but complex chords (or even regular bar chords) are a struggle to hold. Playing higher up the neck is also more difficult as the action gets higher. I can't figure out if the guitar isn't properly set up, of if it's simply me that's not used to it.

Another one of my biggest concerns is how it's going to affect my skills on the electric. I have been playing for 6-7 years, and I spent a lot of recent time learning to play with the least amount of tension possible. This means I started playing with a softer touch, which greatly benefited my technique. What is going to happen, however, if I get used to play a guitar I almost need to strangle to get a sound out of? Am I going to start tensing up again as a result?

To those who moved from electric to steel-string acoustic, how difficult was the transition for you, and how much time did it take? Did it affect your technique on other instruments in any way?


----------



## Necris (Jul 7, 2014)

You can have low action on an acoustic, even with the comparatively large standard gauge strings. By your description I'd say your action is probably unnecessarily high. Have a competent tech check it out.

As it happens, when I first started playing it was on a steel string acoustic with 13-53 gauge strings. I can't play anything lighter than that now because it feels wrong, like playing spaghetti. This has led to me using massive strings for low tunings. (14-67 for C standard)  

Your fingers will gain strength over time just like they did when you first started playing. I barely have to press down at all to sound a note properly; there is no tension in my hands, wrist or arm when I do so, even on large complex chords or barre chords.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 8, 2014)

As Necris said, stick with the heavy strings but you should be able to get the action lowered. My acoustic actually sounded much better when I had lowered the action. 

If you keep the heavy strings on, though, playing any other guitar will be ridiculously easy and your endurance should improve. I actually find my playing is more accurate with thicker strings, these days.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 9, 2014)

The guys above are correct.

You can have the action lowered on an acoustic guitar to your liking (within reason), but note that it will still be a bit higher than an electric guitars action _can_ be (I say can because most folks on this forum like the lowest action possible, but you mention a medium action in the OP, so I'm not sure how your electric is set up). Also note that heavier strings can achieve a lower action than lighter strings because they vibrate in a smaller arc due to the increased tension on them. So even though they are heavier, you may have less total tension on the fretting finger while fretting with heavier strings and a lower action than with lighter strings and a higher action.

And, as always, experiment to find what works for you, as personal preference comes into play here as much as anything else.


----------



## jbab (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, I feel more relieved now! I'll probably take my guitar to a tech next weekend. I'd lower the action myself, but I'm not quite confident enough with sanding down the bridge.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 11, 2014)

Good plan. If you ever do it, just take the saddle out and sand the flat bottom edge, leaving the radius in tact.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

My Taylor 914ce has real low action and no fret buzz. I notice no difference in technique between that and my ibby's or caparison outside of playing style(finger style on acoustic) Proper setup and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jul 13, 2014)

This is what you get for not starting on acoustic...


----------



## redstone (Jul 13, 2014)

What do you mean ? His problem is most likely the strings action. Starting with a high action isn't constructive at all. It doesn't help playing better, it doesn't teach you anything but that most acoustic guitar manufacturers are a bunch of irresponsible morons.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jul 14, 2014)

redstone said:


> What do you mean ? His problem is most likely the strings action. Starting with a high action isn't constructive at all. It doesn't help playing better, it doesn't teach you anything but that most acoustic guitar manufacturers are a bunch of irresponsible morons.



What I got from the post was he was having issue with the larger string gauges. Getting a proper setup will help, but holding down chords will still be difficult due to the increased tension.

Agreed on the moron thing though.


----------



## jbab (Jul 15, 2014)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> This is what you get for not starting on acoustic...



That was not very helpful. But like redstone said, the high action is really what's bothering me the most.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

I always played lighter gauges on acoustic. I put something like 11s on my acoustics usually. What others have said already does seem likely, though. Your action is probably a bit higher than is generally comfortable.

I have played acoustics other than my own that play just fine with heavier strings than my preferred gauge.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 15, 2014)

There is no reason you cannot have the same medium low action as on an electric. The thing Ive noticed with acoustics is the part of the top (body) behind the bridge gets pulled upwards as time goes on, which slowly raises the action. 

To lower the action on an acoustic you carefully sand the bottom of the bridge down after removing it with needle nose pliers like so:








Notice the line I drew with a permanent marker gets thinner.











And of course adjusting the truss rod and filing the nut if necessary.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 16, 2014)

Theoretically, at a lower angle of string pull, caused by lower action, the top should be less pulled at, too.


----------



## Suho (Jul 16, 2014)

Because it takes a little more effort, many people just accept higher action on acoustics in the mistaken belief that it can't be lower. The advice above is good. I want to note that the absolute lowest action and easiest acoustic I've ever played in my life was my friend's Gibson Sheryl Crow model whatever it was. Holy crap, the thing basically played itself. He had about a dozen high end acoustics, some costing 2, 3, maybe 4 times that Gibson but none played so nicely. So, while not every acoustic has insanely low action, it is definitely possible.


----------



## jbab (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks again guys. I measured the action at roughly 4mm on my acoustic, and between 2 and 2.5mm on my electrics. Does 2.5 mm seem like an attainable height with no fret buzz?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah absolutely. 2.5mm is still a bit high IMO (you measured at the 12th fret right?)


----------



## jbab (Jul 16, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Yeah absolutely. 2.5mm is still a bit high IMO (you measured at the 12th fret right?)



Yep, I took the measures at the 12th fret. Forgot to mention it. What would you say is a reasonable height? I set the action at this height on my electrics mainly because there's too much fret buzz to my liking when it's lower. I still find it comfortable to play though, I never thought my action was that high. Being a lefty, I never got to play guitars other than my own and badly set up ones at music stores, so that might explain


----------



## Solodini (Jul 17, 2014)

Take the electring for a proper set up. You should at least be able to shave a mm off of that, with the right saddle, truss rod and nut slot wizardry.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 17, 2014)

jbab said:


> Yep, I took the measures at the 12th fret. Forgot to mention it. What would you say is a reasonable height? I set the action at this height on my electrics mainly because there's too much fret buzz to my liking when it's lower. I still find it comfortable to play though, I never thought my action was that high. Being a lefty, I never got to play guitars other than my own and badly set up ones at music stores, so that might explain



Eh... If it feels good do it. Some people don't mind fret buzz, some do.


----------



## redstone (Jul 17, 2014)

You shouldn't need to exceed 2mm at 12th, on a standard scale length.


----------



## jbab (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys, just a quick follow-up. I ended up changing the action myself, and it turned out to be a pretty simple procedure. It takes a lot of sanding just to take a little bit off of the bridge piece, so if you take your time it's pretty hard to mess up. I forgot to measure the action, but it's down to about 2-2.5 mm now and there is no fret buzz whatsoever. I even tuned the low E down to C and still now buzz. This just show how well built this guitar is. Thanks again for the advice guys!


----------



## FrankDeets (Nov 14, 2014)

another thing about going to acoustic is the vibration of the instrument and the ringing quality sometimes catches the electrical folks off guard especially bassists.


----------

